# Old school help battery life question



## paintdrying (Jul 13, 2012)

I have a sony model zs-xn30 boombox. I lost the power cord and was wondering how long batteries will play the cd player for. On pretty low volume. I am thinking it would be better to just buy a new power cord.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Depending on the quality of your batteries 3 to 6 hours tops.

Then recharge if possible, but if you have the owners manual, or can get access to one on-line, you can get a new cord from the manufacturer.

And it will be cost effective within 3 weeks to have gotten a cord instead of buying batteries.


ED


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Those cords are usually pretty standard. Post a picture of the outlet on the boom box where it plugs in.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

Looks like Amazon has it.
http://www.amazon.com/UpBright®-Adapter-ZS-X10WHITE-ZS-XN30-ZS-X3CP/dp/B00E3KG6JC


----------



## PD_Lape (Nov 19, 2014)

de-nagorg said:


> Depending on the quality of your batteries 3 to 6 hours tops.
> 
> Then recharge if possible, but if you have the owners manual, or can get access to one on-line, you can get a new cord from the manufacturer.
> 
> And it will be cost effective within 3 weeks to have gotten a cord instead of buying batteries.


I don't think replacing batteries every couple of hours of usage is practical in any way. I agree with ED with getting a new cord. It's pretty easy to get a new one be it third-party online shops or an OEM.

-Paul

_________________________________________________________________


----------



## paintdrying (Jul 13, 2012)

Not sure if these power cords are anything like cell phone chargers. My cell changers last maybe 6 months. I have bought after market ones that have lasted days. You would think that was a power adapter world where you could just buy this stuff


----------

